# Lenovo Ideapad Y580 Windows Clean Install Guide !



## WeirdHarold

Okay if you all are like me anytime you buy a pre-built computer the first thing you want to do is remove all the crap that the manufacturer put on there. Now there are a couple of ways to do this, you can go into Programs and Features and just uninstall everything you don't want or you can wipe is clean and start over.

Though Lenovo installs Intel Smart Response Tech on the notebook it doesn't actually use it, instead they have their own backward way of accomplishing the same thing. Lenovo splits up or partitions up your actual Hard Disk into 4 sections the main section is for your storage, then the Recovery partition, then 2 system partitions. Not sure what the 4th one is used for but the 3rd is approx the same size as the SSD, in my case mine came with a 32GB SSD and the partition was 30GB. They then use a form of raid to merge the Partition with the SSD and Thus give you what they call EE Boot Optimizer which as best I can tell is their backward form of Intel's SRT. So what I wanted to do was to upgrade my SSD to a larger Capacity and simply install Windows on the SSD and then format the 1TB HD for storage and less used programs. Problem, in the Windows install I couldn't see the SSD ? This is because of the way that Lenovo merges the SSD with the HD through a form of Raid using a MBR (master boot record) format it hides the drive.

First thing you need to do is download all the drivers that you'll need after Windows is installed, there is a specific order you need to install the drivers which is noted below. You can download the Drivers from Lenovo's support site: *http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/*. Just save them to a USB/Thumb/Jump Drive or and external hard drive for use after the OS is installed, I put them on a Thumb drive in a folder labled Lenono Y580 Drivers and labeled them 1 through 17 so that I couldn't mess up on the order of installation. example: 1 - Wireless LAN Driver, see the driver install order below!

Second thing you need to go into the Bios and make sure of 2 things, first make sure your Sata is set to AHCI, if your notebook came with an SSD it should already be set correctly but you should still check to make sure. Second in the Boot menu top of the list make sure it is set to UEFI, again if it came with the SSD this should already be selected.

This first step is only for those that have an mSata SSD and wish to install Windows onto that SSD and uses Diskpart a DOS based disk utility and can harm your system if your not very careful! You can read more about it and see a list of commands and what they do *HERE*

*Side Note:* Windows and all of the Drivers will fit onto the 32GB SSD but only leaving you about 3GB of space when complete! If you are going to install a new larger SSD like I did you can skip this section, just install the SSD and skip to the Windows install section!

1 - When you get to the drive selection page during the Windows install hit Shift + F10 which will bring up the DOS prompt, Type *diskpart* and hit enter.

2 - Now type *list disk*, which will list all the disks currently on the system. Look for the one that corresponds to the size of your SSD, it will have a number before it you need to know that number for the next step. Numbers start with 0 and increase.

3 - Now type *Select disk=*X, Now in place of the X put the number that corresponds to your SSD from the list above and hit enter. It will tell you that the disk is now selected.
Example if the list says your SSD is Drive 0 you'd type select disk=0

4 - Now type *clean*, this will completely wipe the drive and should allow Widows installer to see it again. It shouldn't take long and it will tell you it's complete. Now would also be a good time to repeat the same for your main drive to remove the partitions with the MBR's on them.

*CAUTION:* For those of you that have used Diskpart before you should never use the *clean all* command on an SSD unless you have no other option cause writing every sector on the SSD to 0 will reduce the lifespan of the SSD!

5 - Now type *exit* which will exit you from the Diskpart utility, then close the window for the DOS Prompt.

6 - Hit the Refresh button to the bottom left of the window where the drives usually show up, now you should see your SSD.

*Now it's time to install Windows:*

Just install Windows in the normal way making sure to select the SSD for the installation drive.

This is a good time to visit Sean Webster's thread on how to Optimize Windows for SSD's:
*Sean's Windows 7 Install & Optimization Guide for SSDs and HDDs*

*Driver Installation Guide:* Install in the following oreder:
The Drivers below are for Windows 7, Lenovo does have Win 8 Drivers if you want them!

1 - Intel Wireless LAN Driver 0pwl06ww.exe 229 MB - I couldn't get this one to work so I downloaded it from Intel's site: *Intel N2200 BGN Driver* again select your OS and then select a download.

2 - Intel Chipset Driver 0pah07ww.exe 2.48 MB

3 - Intel Rapid storage Technology 0pst04ww.exe 11.3 MB - useful for keeping and eye on your HD's health and more.

4 - Intel Management Engine Interface 0pme05ww.exe 45.5 MB

5 - Intel Onboard Graphics Driver 0pvh07ww.exe 208 MB - I had issues with this so I downloaded it from Intel's site : *Intel HD4000 Driver* Select your OS and then select a download.

6 - Nvidia Display Driver 0pvl13ww.exe 443 MB - I personally downloaded this from NVidia's site to make sure it was the most up to date Driver!

7 - Intel USB 3.0 Driver 0pus05ww.exe 5.39 MB

8 - Realtek Audio Driver 0pau08ww.exe 151 MB - I couldn't get it to work so I downloaded it from Realtek's site : *Realtek Drivers* Accept terms and hit the next button then find the driver that corresponds to your OS and select a download server.

9 - Atheros LAN Driver 0pla03ww.exe 5.31 MB

10 - Jmirco Card Reader Driver 0pcr02ww.exe 1.39 MB

11 - Broadcom Bluetooth Driver 0pbl08ww.exe 297MB - if you use the Wireles LAN driver from Intel's site above it also installs the Bluetooth driver!

12 - TouchPad Driver (Cypress, Synaptics) 0pto14ww.exe 142MB

13 - Camera Driver (Bison, Chicony, AzureWave) 0pca05ww.exe 34.5MB

14 - Lenovo Energy Management cagt24ww.exe 21.2MB - In addition to Energy Management this is what makes the mute button light up and the on screen icons pop up for things like Numlock, Capslock Etc.

15 - OneKey Recovery 7.0 caot11ww.exe 278MB - Even without the Recovery partition from within Windows this can still be a useful tool to help you create a recovery disc and more. You can skip it if you won't use it like I did.

Optional:

16 - Windows Hotfixes Hotfix qfxg01ww.exe 980KB Hotfix qfxf01ww.exe 859KB

17 - Intel Disable ZPODD Register v2.0 IN1PCH43WW5.exe (turns off your DVD Drive when not in use to save power) - You can download it here : *Disable ZPODD* I know is says Y570 but it should work on the Y580. I chose to skip this cause I want all the battery savings I can get.

Install the drivers you just downloaded ONE BY ONE in the numbering order in which they are listed above! They are numbered that way for a reason! Please do not change that order if you want everything to work perfectly!

PLEASE RESTART YOUR COMPUTER AFTER EVERY DRIVER INSTALLATION, I know this may take longer, but if you want a perfect system, restart after every driver/utility installation, even though it doesn't prompt you to restart, don't take any shortcuts! RESTART ON YOUR OWN!

Final notes: As noted above, Intel.com has updated WiFi drivers and HD4000 on Die Drivers. Nvidia.com has updated 660M drivers. I had trouble with the 660M driver so I used the Nvidia.com driver. I had trouble with the WiFi driver as well so I used the Intel.com driver. Finally I had trouble with the Realtek audio driver, so I used the Realtek.com driver. This Guide should work for most of Lenovo's products just download the appropriate drivers for your model









Back Story so you know what led me to put this together:

Well recently I bought a Lenovo Y580 and it of course came with the $15 Win 8 upgrade so I figured what the heck I'll give it a shot, Huge Huge mistake. The Update failed I got what looked like a blue screen with of all things an Apple looking frowning smiley like this but the Screen flashed so quick I couldn't read what it said. Don't know what exactly happened but after that it wouldn't boot anymore. Well it came with a cool feature called One Key Recovery, a little button next to the power button that allows you to recover your system via the recovery partition on the hard drive with the push of a button. I pressed it and you probably guessed it nothing happened, whatever the Win 8 failed install had done it had corrupted ( or something ) all the partitions. So I ordered the Recovery discs from Lenovo to the Tune Of $60, they are totally USELESS and were a total waste of money and of course the are non returnable and non refundable so the research started







I'll tell you what for all the info that is on the Web trying to find info on this notebook was like pulling teeth, I don't know how many forums I read through and only picked up little bits of info on each but was finally able to put this Guide together in the hopes of helping someone else out there that is trying to do what I did.

I finally Swapped the Samsung 32GB mSata SSD out for a 128GB Crucial M4 mSata SSD, which is what I installed Windows 7 and all of my most used programs and games onto. I formated the 1TB hard disk for storage and less used programs and games, prices surprised me though! A year ago I bought my first SSD also a Crucial M4 also 128GB but a regular SSD for over $200 and this one was $109! SSD Purchased from Newegg.com *LINK*

I want to thank those on the Lenovo Forums for all the posts that helped me gather the Info I needed, I also want to thank Aonarch from Notebook Review Forums for the very Detailed Driver Install Guide that gave me the final piece of the puzzle that I needed to get my new Notebook not just back up and running, but running better than it ever could have if the Recovery Discs had actually worked and I'd been able to put it back to the factory original state.


----------



## shad0wboss

For any laptop, At least for HP, you can download the softwares before hand and ut it on a usb drive or something, then when you're done with clean install, you can install those drivers one by one....


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wboss*
> 
> For any laptop, At least for HP, you can download the softwares before hand and ut it on a usb drive or something, then when you're done with clean install, you can install those drivers one by one....


Yep that's exactly what I did I used my desktop to download everything and I saved then using a numbered prefix like 1 - Wireless LAN Driver and put them in a folder on one of my Thumb Drives. Probably should mention that in the OP!

Changes to OP made regarding when to download the drivers and how to save them for installation, Thanks for pointing out my oversight







+Rep


----------



## Bitech

Wait...how long have msata SSD's been the same price as 2.5" SSDS???

Oh yea something to add: if one has a desktop computer with SATA one can attach the notebook hard drive to the desktop and fix it up from there. That's what I usually do when I'm in a situation like this when I need to fix some boot problems.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitech*
> 
> Wait...how long have msata SSD's been the same price as 2.5" SSDS???
> Oh yea something to add: if one has a desktop computer with SATA one can attach the notebook hard drive to the desktop and fix it up from there. That's what I usually do when I'm in a situation like this when I need to fix some boot problems.


I was just shocked that SSD's in general had come down in price that much in one year, it's the first time that I've been in the market for one since I purchased the one for my main rig a year ago. I wasn't expecting one to be less expensive than the other or vice versa.

I actually had the hard drive out and hooked up to my main rig at one point in the hopes that I could get more info about the partitions on the drive, that's actually how I figured out that it had an MBR on it. I mainly intended the overall guide for someone that wanted to simply pop open their notebook swap out the SSD for a larger one and do a clean install without to much hassle.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitech*
> 
> Wait...how long have msata SSD's been the same price as 2.5" SSDS???


They haven't. When 120/128GB mSATA SSDs dropped down to ~$100-120, the 2.5" SSDs can be frequently found on sale for ~$70-90. That said, price disparity has gone down a lot. Props to Crucial for releasing their mSATA drives at very reasonable price points (MSRP, I believe, is actually lower compared to the 2.5" m4's, I believe). I think when interviewed about pricing, Crucial answered (paraphrased) "since mSATA requires less material to manufacture therefore, it should cost less".


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> They haven't. When 120/128GB mSATA SSDs dropped down to ~$100-120, the 2.5" SSDs can be frequently found on sale for ~$70-90. That said, price disparity has gone down a lot. Props to Crucial for releasing their mSATA drives at very reasonable price points (MSRP, I believe, is actually lower compared to the 2.5" m4's, I believe). I think when interviewed about pricing, Crucial answered (paraphrased) "since mSATA requires less material to manufacture therefore, it should cost less".


I've only looked at Newegg.com since that's the main place that I shop for parts but overall the cost between the mSata and the 2.5" SSD's are very similar. Around a $20 difference of non sale prices and a $5 to $10 difference of sale prices, but yes in all cases the 2.5" SSD's were the more expensive and I agree that they take more to make they should be.


----------



## Sammca

great guide, my y580 should be here on monday with no OS, gonna use this to make sure all my drivers work. Is the hybrid any good? is it worth splitting the drives up? or is it acceptable as it is?


----------



## odin2free

Hey guys cuz i know alot of owners have seen this and such...

WIFI cards
can i upgrade or will i run into issues with the bios and windows not recognizing the card whatsoever...
i read here


----------



## odin2free

So basically have this amazing computer and loving it works the way i want it to messing around with auto cad trying to see what it can not handle as for 3d objects and rendering and such...
its beautiful handles borderlands metro 2033 battlefield 3 like a beast on highest settings with minimal frame drop plus i like the gloss screen first time using one im used to matte screens...

16 GB of mem
128 msata ssd
1 tb hdd
makes all the world of difference...
just now have to uninstall all the stuff i dont need...and bring it back to size for the ssd


----------



## odin2free

Hey Owners of the Y580

The USB 3.0 driver from lenovo website is yes out dated...

Windows update for me did not install the latest driver at all

so went to intels website and found this driver instead to help get the proper speeds and such...

I was getting the ballon tip stating that my usb3 drives would be faster if i plug it in the 3.0 ports...which my drives are plugged in
so updated the driver to latest from intel direct and it works perfectly

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=21129


----------



## exmachina

Hi. I followed your guide. I have a Lenovo y580 as well and I installed Windows 7 on the msata 32GB SSD while using the HDD for games and storage and what not. I even did the junction thing for steam. However I ran into a huge problem when gaming. My temperatures were hitting the 90s no matter what game I tried, even games that should not use too much power, such as League of Legends. Did you ever encounter temperatures as a problem after the clean install? It's like the GPU and CPU refuse to listen to the settings and run on their own. This only happens during gaming.


----------



## odin2free

Replace Thermal compund??
That's one way to do it
Plus what are you setting it all at as for clocks and such because know you are not able to get any voltage mods yet for y580 outside of bios modification...

Plus the hdd is right ext to the gpu and cpu which sucks because it traps alot of heat in that region..
Make sure your ambient temps are not that hott and also
Make sure you have some descent flow of air through the bottom region where the fan intakes

That's all really.. The y580 is most deff known for heat problems..


----------



## exmachina

Ok I should have mentioned. I had this laptop since December and only yesterday just did a clean install for the first time. Before the clean install everything was stable and working fine. Afterwards not so much. Actually I ran some programs to monitor the laptop. i found that the CPU is quite unstable. It would jump up and down and use turbo for no reason even at idle. The temps were also around 47-58 C even when nothing's happening. The GPU is actually fine however. I have made no modifications to the laptop. Just a clean install causing the CPU to go uncontrollable.


----------



## Sammca

Heat has never been an issue for me with this laptop, infact I would say I was reasonably pleased with how cool it is (Often not feeling the need to use a cooling tray). I followed the guide above, so I can't say this may be the issue. Maybe some power management software didn't install properly. Alternatively dodgy graphics drivers caused my CPU graphics to try to take over when playing games, are you getting normal fps? The extra work could be whats causing your heat issues.


----------



## odin2free

The power management is prob the cause
Don't know mine had since januarary and have not had issues since then.. Plus clean win7 install for it and use it for photo editing and timelapses ( lrt for the win)


----------



## exmachina

Unfortunately it isn't because I've been monitoring the laptop right after the fresh install, way before installing drivers and it was - and still is- unstable.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exmachina*
> 
> Hi. I followed your guide. I have a Lenovo y580 as well and I installed Windows 7 on the msata 32GB SSD while using the HDD for games and storage and what not. I even did the junction thing for steam. However I ran into a huge problem when gaming. My temperatures were hitting the 90s no matter what game I tried, even games that should not use too much power, such as League of Legends. Did you ever encounter temperatures as a problem after the clean install? It's like the GPU and CPU refuse to listen to the settings and run on their own. This only happens during gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exmachina*
> 
> Ok I should have mentioned. I had this laptop since December and only yesterday just did a clean install for the first time. Before the clean install everything was stable and working fine. Afterwards not so much. Actually I ran some programs to monitor the laptop. i found that the CPU is quite unstable. It would jump up and down and use turbo for no reason even at idle. The temps were also around 47-58 C even when nothing's happening. The GPU is actually fine however. I have made no modifications to the laptop. Just a clean install causing the CPU to go uncontrollable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exmachina*
> 
> Unfortunately it isn't because I've been monitoring the laptop right after the fresh install, way before installing drivers and it was - and still is- unstable.


Sorry I've been inactive on the site lately:

My CPU clock speed and load does jump around a lot at idle, but it did that when I got it from Lenovo originally. As far as the idle temps on the CPU go mine fluctuate from the mid 40's to around the mid 50's as well but when loaded I've never seen it go above the mid 60's which is far below the 105C TDP limit. I've also never noticed any system performance problems so the jumping loads and clock speeds don't really worry me. If I had to guess as to a cause of the load and clock speed changes, it might be due to the fact that at idle the system switches over to the integrated Intel graphics on the CPU die. So depending on the graphics load even at idle the program being used to monitor the CPU might be picking up on changes being made for the integrated graphics. Now this is nothing more than an educated guess and isn't based on any actual info.

I use mine to play Star Trek Online which is fairly graphically demanding and even while playing this my CPU temps never get higher than mentioned above. The Nvidia GPU temps max at about 70C, so I really have no idea why you're seeing CPU temps of 90C.


----------



## Buckman

how do i clean install when i have no SSD and windows 8 was preinstalled, i got no key and nothing to install from


----------



## WeirdHarold

For some strange reason Microsoft and system manufacturers have started embedding the product key into the recovery partition instead of putting a sticker on the bottom or back of the system. There are programs that you can use to locate the key in a current working copy of Windows. Here is a program that I've used in the past, not only will it display the Product Key for the current running version of Windows but if gives you a total system report. *Belarc Advisor*

If you can't find the Key with the Belarc Advisor there are other programs you can use just Google Windows Product Key Finder.

Once you find the Key you should be able to follow my list for the clean install even though I was installing Windows 7 as I'm not a huge fan of 8.

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Buckman

I downloaded win8 core ISO, booted and i am at partition management
so it loaded my OEM key and shouldnt ask it later right?

there are 7 partitions and i dont know if i can format all and create only 2 for OS and Data and everything will work correctly

Partition 1: WINRE_DRV 1000 MB (Recovery)
Partition 2: SYSTEM_DRV 260 MB (System)
Partition 3: LRS_ESP 1000 MB (OEM Reserved)
Partition 4: 128 MB (MSR Reserved)
Partition 5: Windows8_OS 884.2 GB (Primary)
Partition 6: LENOVO 25 GB (Primary)
Partition 7: PBR_DRV 20 GB (Recovery)


----------



## Buckman

so i just format system partition, split 100GB for system and rest for data


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckman*
> 
> I downloaded win8 core ISO, booted and i am at partition management
> so it loaded my OEM key and shouldnt ask it later right?
> 
> there are 7 partitions and i dont know if i can format all and create only 2 for OS and Data and everything will work correctly
> 
> Partition 1: WINRE_DRV 1000 MB (Recovery)
> Partition 2: SYSTEM_DRV 260 MB (System)
> Partition 3: LRS_ESP 1000 MB (OEM Reserved)
> Partition 4: 128 MB (MSR Reserved)
> Partition 5: Windows8_OS 884.2 GB (Primary)
> Partition 6: LENOVO 25 GB (Primary)
> Partition 7: PBR_DRV 20 GB (Recovery)


I wiped mine totally and everything works great, it's all in how you reload all the drivers and software which is why I put the guide together since the system was so picky about the order that everything needs to be installed in. I'm not totally sure if it loaded your key or not at that point, I don't think it asks for the key until you actually start the install.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckman*
> 
> so i just format system partition, split 100GB for system and rest for data


I'm guessing by the system driver you mean Partition 5? If yes then I don't see why that wouldn't work, I usually prefer my Windows partition to be at least 120GB but that's only because of the other programs that I like installed on my main drive and that's for the speed benefits of the SSD. Since you are only running with the standard hard drive then those partition sizes should work.


----------



## Buckman

yes it was partition 5, I am following the driver installation order
can i wipe the other unneeded partitions later?


----------



## WeirdHarold

You should be able to use a partition manager like the one that is built into Windows to modify or delete and format partitions after you're all done.


----------



## onizukaeikichi

Hi,

I presume the guide is for a fresh OS installation not factory default restore.

I am using Y580, my HDD is failing (still runs though!) so I replaced with it an SSD.

As I did not have any CD or DVD to burn the factory restore, I installed a new Windows OS download from digital river, authenticated the windows installation by phone and installed the drivers from the old harddrive recovery partition. I followed your guide on the drivers installation process.

However, i just found out about this below:
http://vinhboy.com/blog/2013/11/25/how-to-...actory-restore/

Is there any difference or advantage if I use that method to restore factory default compared to a fresh OS install like I did? The main difference I see is that there is no Lenovo logo in Systems in Control Panel and the login screen.

I am would like to ask if I should bother installing the factory default over the fresh OS. I assume the drivers are pre-installed if I use the factory default.

Thanks.


----------



## odin2free

Just Fresh install of OS is what you want to do
Than you can install the drivers yourself (the updated ones of course)
Then you will be good to go.

If you want that lenovo logo on the system info screen http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/customize-the-manufacturer-support-info-in-windows-vista/

Enjoy

I think the links need updating

Im about to wipe mine completly clean and part it out....the keyboard ribbon is screwed on it and the mobo side for the ribbon connector is not functioning (need magnifying glass )


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onizukaeikichi*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I presume the guide is for a fresh OS installation not factory default restore.
> 
> I am using Y580, my HDD is failing (still runs though!) so I replaced with it an SSD.
> 
> As I did not have any CD or DVD to burn the factory restore, I installed a new Windows OS download from digital river, authenticated the windows installation by phone and installed the drivers from the old harddrive recovery partition. I followed your guide on the drivers installation process.
> 
> However, i just found out about this below:
> http://vinhboy.com/blog/2013/11/25/how-to-...actory-restore/
> 
> Is there any difference or advantage if I use that method to restore factory default compared to a fresh OS install like I did? The main difference I see is that there is no Lenovo logo in Systems in Control Panel and the login screen.
> 
> I am would like to ask if I should bother installing the factory default over the fresh OS. I assume the drivers are pre-installed if I use the factory default.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry I've been massively busy lately and haven't been watching for posts, computers have taken a backseat to life this year LoL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Just Fresh install of OS is what you want to do
> Than you can install the drivers yourself (the updated ones of course)
> Then you will be good to go.
> 
> If you want that lenovo logo on the system info screen http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/customize-the-manufacturer-support-info-in-windows-vista/
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> I think the links need updating
> 
> Im about to wipe mine completly clean and part it out....the keyboard ribbon is screwed on it and the mobo side for the ribbon connector is not functioning (need magnifying glass )


Thanks for answering his questions + Rep








As for the links if Lenovo is like most manufacturers they probably won't roll out to many updates to the drivers, but I'll try to see if some of the links to non Lenovo sites like for the Intel Graphics driver etc might have newer versions and new links. Still busy though so it might take me a few weeks


----------



## odin2free

I shall look around today also and get them posted for peoples


----------



## Wusang

Giving back, here are the updated links I found for everyone, hope it helps someone.

*Intel® HD Graphics Driver for Windows* 7/8/8.1-64-bit*

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=24329&lang=eng&ProdId=3712

*3rd Generation Intel® Core™ Processors with Intel® HD Graphics 4000 Latest Downloads*

http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/graphics/3cp-hd4000gfx

*Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2200*

http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/wireless/cwn-2200

*USB 3.0 Driver: Intel® USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver for Intel® 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family*

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=21129

*GEFORCE GAME READY DRIVER - NVida Direct Graphic Drivers as of this date:*

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/78877/en-us

OR

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us GTX660M Series X64 Bit

*Realtek High Definition Audio Codecs*

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

*
MSSD Drives suggestions*

http://www.ncix.com/detail/kingston-hyperx-fury-240gb-ssd-82-100152-1457.htm

http://www.amazon.ca/Kingston-Digital-Adapter-SV300S37A-240G/dp/B00A1ZTZNM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1414769476&sr=8-2&keywords=ssd

http://www.amazon.ca/Crucial-2-5-Inch-Adapter-Internal-CT512MX100SSD1/dp/B00KFAGCUM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1414769476&sr=8-3&keywords=ssd

*Ram to 16gb, yes Y580 see's it and uses it "HyperX Plug n Play 16GB (2x8GB) Kit of 2 1600MHz PC3-12800 DDR3 Non-ECC CL9 SODIMM Notebook Memory KHX16S9P1K2/16":*

http://pccomputerdeals.com/hyperx-plug-n-play-16gb-2x8gb-kit-of-2-1600mhz-pc3-12800-ddr3-non-ecc-cl9-sodimm-notebook-memory-khx

http://www.memorydepot.com/MICRONSOD16G12800KIT.htm


----------

